# black eye - how long



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2013)

any one know how long it will take for a black eye to heal?
I currently have a beauty and was just wondering... eye was not involved in incident, this seems to be from the bruise to the forehead above it from what I can tell.

ribs aren't to good either, but that is another matter.
thanks


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Mar 2013)

Very hard to say tbh.

Depends on age, how bad it is, how you generally heal etc.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Very hard to say tbh.
> 
> Depends on age, how bad it is, how you generally heal etc.


its age is currently since Sunday, though it did not appear until Monday... my age 40.
bad - well can see out of it, but there is swelling. not impacting eyesight, can just see the swollen eye brow
heal - I bruise well and some have been known to linger for 3 or 4 weeks...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> its age is currently since Sunday, though it did not appear until Monday... my age 40.
> bad - well can see out of it, but there is swelling. not impacting eyesight, can just see the swollen eye brow
> heal - I bruise well and some have been known to linger for 3 or 4 weeks...


 
Ouch GWS .......... you need to be more careful at your age


----------



## Spinney (12 Mar 2013)

I banged my head falling into a stream while walking. Bump several inches above my eye.
Next day, bit of black below eye on that side.
Area spread, several square inches.
It took weeks to go away (although it did fade to just looking like a dirty patch - it didn't stay black all the time!).


----------



## Lee_M (12 Mar 2013)

It will probably last until just after whatever important meeting you have coming up


----------



## dan_bo (12 Mar 2013)

Ooh belter! sympathies.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Ouch GWS .......... you need to be more careful at your age


helmet is dead. ground decided they should be in 4 pieces not 1 excluding visor....


dan_bo said:


> Ooh belter! sympathies.


take it then it is going to be a good one. Amazingly I have never actually had one before (yeh I know, with my track record it is a surprise but...)


Lee_M said:


> It will probably last until just after whatever important meeting you have coming up


no job - makes life so much less stressfull until I have to update that CV of mine which is 9 years out of date and explain somehow why I thought giving up my job to go and cycle around the world was more important to me than working in IT. not worked out a satisfactory explanation for that, but also not even thinking about it until I get back from my 2 weeks cycling holiday which starts in Saturday... (minus a helmet but at least that area of Scotland is so quiet a helmet will not be needed on the roads....)


----------



## Lee_M (12 Mar 2013)

> no job - makes life so much less stressfull until I have to update that CV of mine which is 9 years out of date and explain somehow why I thought giving up my job to go and cycle around the world was more important to me than working in IT. not worked out a satisfactory explanation for that,


 
I would hope that wouldn't be a problem, you can't fill your office with deadbeats who never do anything! I'd be more tempted to at least i'v you to find out


----------



## Licramite (12 Mar 2013)

well I can't see you will get much change out of a fortnight,
- you could get matching eye shadow for the other eye and make it your new look. !. - that or start sporting film star dark glasses and carry it off glamorously.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2013)

Lee_M said:


> I would hope that wouldn't be a problem, you can't fill your office with deadbeats who never do anything! I'd be more tempted to at least i'v you to find out


getting my CV up to date, once my leg is good enough to work (and once my eye looks a touch better) is one of those accepting the dream is over things that I am still trying hard to put off. I know the sooner I accept it, get a job, save money, then I can get back out and carry on where we left off, but it feels like it is the end of the dream and I don't want to go there yet. Tis a job for after Easter and as mad as it sounds, I need to work out how to explain it to people and sort it out on my CV without terrifying the person reading it into thinking I will drop the job at a moment's notice - luckily all of my jobs I have been in for a long time - the last one was for 7 years which is why the CV is 9 years out of date. I also need to work out if I actually want to stay in IT which I am not certain I do - I never chose that career path but was seconded into IT when I worked for the armed forces (as a civvie).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2013)

Licramite said:


> well I can't see you will get much change out of a fortnight,
> - you could get matching eye shadow for the other eye and make it your new look. !. - that or start sporting film star dark glasses and carry it off glamorously.


I would actually have to buy some make up and learn what to do with it... 2 weeks. hummm glad we are going somewhere remote!


----------



## Lee_M (12 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> getting my CV up to date, once my leg is good enough to work (and once my eye looks a touch better) is one of those accepting the dream is over things that I am still trying hard to put off. I know the sooner I accept it, get a job, save money, then I can get back out and carry on where we left off, but it feels like it is the end of the dream and I don't want to go there yet. Tis a job for after Easter and as mad as it sounds, I need to work out how to explain it to people and sort it out on my CV without terrifying the person reading it into thinking I will drop the job at a moment's notice - luckily all of my jobs I have been in for a long time - the last one was for 7 years which is why the CV is 9 years out of date. I also need to work out if I actually want to stay in IT which I am not certain I do - I never chose that career path but was seconded into IT when I worked for the armed forces (as a civvie).


 
I get it, I've been in IT for 28 years, and the only reason I am was because after uni I had two job offers, one in London and one in Taunton, and just fancied trying London

So much for career planning

I hate it, but I'm good at it, thats the problem.

Seriously though going round the world is a good thing for a CV not a bad thing


----------



## dan_bo (12 Mar 2013)

Make it look like a proper job and draw some scars and a thick lip on yer mush.....At least you'll get a wide berth.


----------



## Licramite (12 Mar 2013)

Lee_M said:


> I get it, I've been in IT for 28 years, and the only reason I am was because after uni I had two job offers, one in London and one in Taunton, and just fancied trying London
> 
> So much for career planning
> 
> ...


 
- its better than going round the bend ! -


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2013)

Lee_M said:


> Seriously though going round the world is a good thing for a CV not a bad thing


 
I just need to be careful on how it is phrased - I lack tact (suspect you have not noticed that one ) and have a tendancy to speak my mind and then work out what I have said! need to find the +ve spin on it. been in IT for 20 years myself I think... or may be only 19.. still a life sentence either way!


----------



## RWright (12 Mar 2013)

That is quite a shiner you have there. I hope that did not come from a fainting spell I have seen you mention.


----------



## MrJamie (12 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> its age is currently since Sunday, though it did not appear until Monday... my age 40.
> bad - well can see out of it, but there is swelling. not impacting eyesight, can just see the swollen eye brow
> heal - I bruise well and some have been known to linger for 3 or 4 weeks...


Ouch! Maybe you can match the other one with makeup so it just looks like excessive eye shadow 

Don't think I've ever had a black eye


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> That is quite a shiner you have there. I hope that did not come from a fainting spell I have seen you mention.


nope this one came from wrecking my cycle helmet
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/finally-broke-my-helmet.125946/#post-2355604


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Ouch GWS .......... you need to be more careful at your age


I was gonna say this to SatNav on another thread, didn't dare  (I'm much older, btw)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I just need to be careful on how it is phrased - I lack tact (suspect you have not noticed that one ) and have a tendancy to speak my mind and then work out what I have said! need to find the +ve spin on it. been in IT for 20 years myself I think... or may be only 19.. still a life sentence either way!


Just make up a couple of kids, say you took a career break to bring them up.
Surely they're not gonna ask for their birth certificates!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I was gonna say this to SatNav on another thread, didn't dare  (I'm much older, btw)


 
So am I


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Just make up a couple of kids, say you took a career break to bring them up.
> Surely they're not gonna ask for their birth certificates!


there are 3 of them hewy lewy and dewy ...(or any varitaion of the spelling). got around the issues of not having kids whilst we were on tour. triplets before you ask... I decided to get them over and done with in one go and made remembering their ages much easier!


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2013)

Try hirudoid cream - it's very good at bringing bruising out fast and getting rid of it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Try hirudoid cream - it's very good at bringing bruising out fast and getting rid of it.


thanks - just been to the Dr's for more steroids and stronger painkillers. He wants me to get to A&E to get my thumb x-rayed. suspects I may have fractured the scaphoid and wants it checked out. I have no transport except a bike (well 3 of them) and don't want to cycle... too sore this morning. and the black eye is worse than yesterday and apparently going to get worse still and most likely spread to my cheek as well. the only good news is that we are pretty certain I don't have any broken ribs because of the absence of bruising there. Will look for some in town when I have checked out the ingredients - can't have some stuff (like aspirin, ibuprofen etc.) so have to be careful.


----------



## SquareDaff (13 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> the only good news is that we are pretty certain I don't have any broken ribs because of the absence of bruising there. Will look for some in town


Broken ribs?!?!?


----------



## GarryG (13 Mar 2013)

I slipped on ice in December and hit my forehead, giving me a black eye, that took 1 1/2 to 2 weeks to clear up.

My eye got worse for a couple of days before it started to clear, pretty much working it's way through the colours of the rainbow!


----------



## ayceejay (13 Mar 2013)

In the Beano when Desperate Dan got a black eye he would put a raw steak on it and two frames later the eye would be like new. You might try that or an ice pack (frozen peas), I had a shiner from a cricket bat once but I don't remember how long I had it for although I do remember that it looked worse when it turned yellow and blue.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Mar 2013)

thank you every one.

even the staff at A&E said the black eye is a good un.... and my GP thinks it will probably work its way down the cheek over the next few days. the good news is that the thumb is not broken (3 miles of walking £5 bus fare for less than 8 miles and all afternoon - now I really know why I cycle into town!) and the pain killers have kicked in so ribs feeling less painful but there is periodically a clicking sound, but no chest infection which for me is the important one being a moderately severe asthmatic. 

Downside - now have to have a full blood work up done tomorrow at the Dr's, so have to get up at 5:30am to take my OH to work so I can have the car (possibly less painful than facing the once an hour bus service + 3 mile walk with a bad leg, bad ribs, sore hand...) Opticians were really helpful in town as well, glasses adjusted, nose pieces replaced, all done free of charge. Eye is fine for driving because it is not impacted by the accident, just discoloured. Forehead has started with the yellow & blue so hopefully the worst of the bruising is over...

Looks like the 2 week cycling holiday we leave for on Saturday is still on, just at an easier pace for the first few days  (and possibly not the road bike until my thumb eases a touch more, hoods & gears will be murder). I have passed on my Pilates class tonight!

@ayceejay I will also pass on the raw steak option thanks, would have to go back into town to buy some and once was more than enough , ... I'm vegan + eggs (or veggie - all dairy depending on how you look at it).


----------

